# Cigar Factory - New Orleans Tres Hermanos Dos Cigar Review - Pepper bomb!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Construction of this medium to full bodied cigar was excellent. This smoke started off with some subtle hints of nutmeg followed by a punch of pepp...

Read the full review here: Cigar Factory - New Orleans Tres Hermanos Dos Cigar Review - Pepper bomb!


----------

